# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  A-griep bij zwangerschap - Artikel

## Agnes574

*A-griep: zes aanbevelingen voor zwangere vrouwen*

Zwangere vrouwen die de A-griep krijgen, lopen een groter risico op ernstige complicaties. Het aantal gevallen en de ernst van de A-griep stijgen trouwens naarmate de zwangerschap vordert, en dat geldt zowel voor de toekomstige moeder als voor de foetus. Om de risico's te voorkomen werden specifiek voor zwangere vrouwen enkele aanbevelingen geformuleerd.
* 
De A-griep zorgt vaak voor complicaties bij zwangere vrouwen* 

Zwangere vrouwen moeten zich extra goed beschermen tegen het virus van de A-griep. Deze ziekte kan namelijk " een ernstige longcomplicatie voor de moeder zowel als voor de baby meebrengen". De Franse Raad van gynaecologen en verloskundigen (Collège national des gynécologues et obstétriciens français of CNGOF) wijst erop dat de frequentie en de ernst van de A-griep toenemen naarmate de zwangerschap verder gevorderd is, en dat geldt zowel voor de toekomstige moeder (problemen met de luchtwegen door een verhoogde gevoeligheid voor infecties en een verminderde weerstand) als voor de foetus (risico op voortijdige geboorte).
*
Bijgevolg moeten zwangere vrouwen specifieke preventieve voorzorgen nemen.*


1) Toekomstige mama's: houd u strikt aan de maatregelen!
-Was regelmatig uw handen.
-Mijd direct contact met mensen: kussen, hand geven, aaien over het gezicht...
-Blijf op 2 meter afstand bij iedereen die verkouden is en mijd mensen met griep. Laat die een masker dragen. 
-Binnen het gezin heeft iedereen zijn eigen handdoek, tafelgerief en tandenborstel. 
-Maak regelmatig alle contactoppervlakten schoon (handgrepen, meubels, wc-bril, enz.). 
-Mijd besmettinghaarden zoals ziekenhuizen, scholen, openbaar vervoer, publieke bijeenkomsten, shoppingcenters, enz. 


2) Bij een pandemie van de A-griep: de opvolging van de zwangerschap en na de bevalling zal mogelijk moeten worden bijgestuurd
-Opvolging bij voorkeur bij u thuis, consultaties liefst in de artsenpraktijk, aanpassing van het aantal ingrepen, verzorgingen, consultaties en echografieën, duur van hospitalisatie beperken, enz. 


3) Bij contact met iemand met griep: contacteer uw huisarts
-Als u niet gevaccineerd bent, zal de arts u mogelijk preventief een antivirale therapie voorschrijven. En misschien ook uw naaste omgeving. 


4) Bij koorts: contacteer de arts die uw zwangerschap volgt
-Deze zal mogelijk beginnen met het uitsluiten van de andere oorzaken van koorts (urinaire infectie, listeriose...). 


5) Bij griepsymptomen
-Als u griepsymptomen hebt (plotseling opkomen van hoge koorts, hoest, moeizaam ademhalen, spierpijn...) is een consultatie en/of opname in een gespecialiseerd ziekenhuis dringend gewenst. 
Daar wordt het A H1N1-virus opgespoord, en tegelijkertijd wordt (nog voor de uitslag bekend is) antivirale therapie voorgeschreven. 

6) Laat u zo snel mogelijk inenten tegen de A-griep 
Zo gauw het vaccin tegen de A-griep beschikbaar is, wordt de vaccinatie van zwangere vrouwen ten zeerste aanbevolen. Ze horen trouwens bij de groep van risicopersonen die voorrang krijgen.


Dr. Philippe Presles
19/10/2009
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

